# Doeling with a cut



## Augie (Mar 8, 2021)

On Friday 3/5 my Doeling ran up some sheet metal of their housing. Getting a cut deep cut on her hind leg. I applied Neosporin and Bluekote then wrapped it with vet wrap. I did my vet wrap to tightly and the next day her hooves were swollen and wouldn't put any weight on it. I removed the vet wrap for the day and reapplied Neosporin and Bluekote. I put the vet wrap back  loosely like a sheath. Almost daily I have been changing her Neosporin and Bluekote. On Monday she started putting weight on her foot and has been running around normally. She still picks it up when she stands. I don't think its broken. She still has a swollen hoof but it has gone down tad. What worried me is that it feels hot to the touch. Today I took the vet wrap off to breath and plan to put it back before she sleeps. Is there anything I could do to help? Will vitamins be helpful? Nutridrench? Is it infected? I don't have any RX antibiotics and I live in CA so I can't get LA200. Anything will be helpful.


----------



## Mini Horses (Mar 8, 2021)

Is there any oozing at the cut site?  Is it a gaping wound?  Consider penning her on clean bedding with no wrap, no neosporin to let air help it heal up?


----------



## Augie (Mar 8, 2021)

Mini Horses said:


> Is there any oozing at the cut site?  Is it a gaping wound?  Consider penning her on clean bedding with no wrap, no neosporin to let air help it heal up?


No oozing. No discoloration. I don't know what I would call a gaping wound. It looks like someone got razor and sliced about and inch down at an angle. The skin is still their as a cover. Its  1/4 on a inch of exposed flesh where the skin is not covering it. I'll get photos tonight.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Mar 8, 2021)

I would do as @ Mini Horses suggested, clean safe stall and air on the wound...blue coat  is great stuff !


----------



## Augie (Mar 8, 2021)

B&B Happy goats said:


> I would do as @ Mini Horses suggested, clean safe stall and air on the wound...blue coat  is great stuff !


Alright I will see if I can make that happen. Should I give her any booster? The whole herd including her got their 1st Dose of the CL and CDT vaccine yesterday. If that matters. Should I give her anything for the swelling?


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Mar 8, 2021)

See how she does staying in a confined area and off her hoof, the swelling should go down without the bandage on it......but to be extra safe, keep a eye on the cut for infection and use the blu coat...


----------



## Mini Horses (Mar 8, 2021)

Has she never had tetanus vaccine before?  If not ( too young) you might want to do a tetanus antitoxin...for her, works faster.   If no more discoloration than now happens, she should heal.  Skin will grow over the slice you describe.  Won't take as long as you may think now.    Keep us updated pls.   stuff happens.


----------



## Longhornbreeder101 (Mar 8, 2021)

What me and my dad do is we have the goats with feed water no bedding to risk no infection and we leave it unwrapped and have air on it make sure it stays clean 24/7 cuts on our goats happen a lot considering we have over 200 plus many other animals which is many more problems but the stuff you are using is great for cuts I would get her into a vet that educated with goats or even a livestock vet so that you can get everything you need and also might get it stitched up but also if the top we had a metal roof for the goat homes we sawed it down on all sharp points and put duct tape on the edges 🤣 so they wouldn’t get cut anymore.


Augie said:


> Alright I will see if I can make that happen. Should I give her any booster? The whole herd including her got their 1st Dose of the CL and CDT vaccine yesterday. If that matters. Should I give her anything for the swelling?


----------



## Augie (Mar 8, 2021)

Mini Horses said:


> Has she never had tetanus vaccine before?  If not ( too young) you might want to do a tetanus antitoxin...for her, works faster.   If no more discoloration than now happens, she should heal.  Skin will grow over the slice you describe.  Won't take as long as you may think now.    Keep us updated pls.   stuff happens.


She is freshly weaned. She had a CDT vaccine 2months ago for the first time but the previous owner forgot the booster. We vaccinated her this weekend and will will have her booster in 3 weeks
Will keep you updated


----------



## Alaskan (Mar 9, 2021)

Sounds like it will probably heal fine..

As long as no flies are getting to the wound... leaving it open is fine.

In general though... with big gaping wounds... where the flesh is parted.... I like to flush the wound super well with saline,  then sew closed. With a huge bad looking cut I leave the bottom open just a bit so it can drain.

I have used pure cotton thread soaked in rubbing alcohol (or vodka) and a burned to sterilize needle....  but a suture kit is nicer.   Regular sewing needles tend to be pretty dull...  need a good push to get through flesh.  But pure cotton thread dissolves, doesn't need to be removed.  BUT, you should NOT sew a wound closed if it is more than 24 hrs old.


----------

